# Blotchy, spotty red rash on underbelly



## Astleybg (Jul 11, 2013)

My four year old male golden has a large, blotchy, red rash on his underbelly that he constantly licks. He was at my parents property (and of course in the lake! ) and came home, and three days later it was there. I thought it was fleas (he always gets them there) and treated accordingly. We called vet, they said may be allergic reaction to flea bites, and gave a pill prescription. Did not work. Any thoughts? Probably going to take him to the vet, but just curious.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It could possibly be a staph infection from not being dried off after swimming. It's happened to my dogs. After they get wet, I towel dry them and make sure they get completely dry, with a dog hair dryer if needed, before they go to bed, so they don't end up with "swamp belly". Have the vet check him out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, take him to the vet. When Joker had a rash on his belly, it turned out to be a bacterial infection from swimming in a creek and not being sufficiently washed and dried afterwards. :uhoh: :doh: Our vet put him on antibiotics for a while and cleared it up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like a staph infection, very common on the belly.


----------

